# Curious coyote



## The Heron and the frog (Sep 12, 2016)

It is more than 2 years since I left for my first big adventure and I still recall certain memories sometimes. The trip has made me strong and unafraid to venture into new adventures. The beauty of it all sometimes comes to me in aid and motivates me to continue because I do remember that it wasn’t all so easy all the time but it was definitely worth it!

One of the memories that comes to me regularly is that of the curious Coyote…

I was in my canoe travelling down the Mississippi somewhere in the afternoon and I spotted an animal on the levee on the side of the river. Spotting animals in the river and on the banks of the river was not uncommon at all. It happened sometimes that I was startled by a group of deer who jumped out of the woods on the beach where I was camping and then looked as startled as I was. I had seen otters, lots of deer, beavers, a fox,a baby alligator, cute but asshole raccoons and lots of bald eagles. It even happened that I scared bald eagles away when they were surprised by me passing by in my canoe. Once a bald eagle flew away so close that I felt the pressure made by his wings in the air on my chest. Two times a bald eagles snapped a fish out of the water just beside me. Every time I encountered an animal as wild as that I felt a deep happiness inside me.

The animal I always wanted to see was a wolf. When I got my longest ride in Canada my driver saw one on the road but I was tired and missed it! Now on the Mississippi I was coming closer to an animal that had dog-like characteristics but was to slender and definitely way to much to the south for it to be a wolf.

I came closer and stopped rowing as I floated by. The animal looked at me very curiously but didn’t move a muscle. I kept looking at him and he kept looking at me until I went around the corner.I was amazed that this animal could be so curious towards me while I was evenly curious about him.

I always knew that there were coyotes around because I heard them howling every night just before I went to sleep. I would crawl in my sleeping bag after a meal and around the time that it was completely dark and you could see millions of stars the coyotes started their song. I often heard more than twenty around me and I was never ever scared of them. In the contrary! They were the ones who sang their beautiful howling lullaby and rocked me to sleep. A deep and gentle sleep.

The sights of wonderful raging thunderstorms and animals were my ups
The deep pain in my heart for missing my loved ones and the utter loneliness were my downs...

But I would trade crying in my canoe for a smile in my office without a thought right now.
Don't worry I have concrete plans of going on adventures again! So I'm not here to whine about it! I just realized that I can never have a lifestyle with a stable job,home, family after experiencing that kind of beauty. This might change in the future of course but I would love to hear about other people who feel the same right now.
Curing in that way another kind of loneliness...
Example of one of my campsites:


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 12, 2016)

Good read 10/10 would read again


----------



## QueerCoyote (Sep 12, 2016)

Coyotes are my favorite animal  (if you couldn't tell by my username.)

Great story. My favorite coyote is the eastern one, a mix of western coyote, domestic dog, and grey wolf. I'm in NY and we have eastern and western yotes here. When I lived off the grid a group of about 15-20 (unsure on subspecies as I never tried to get close enough to figure it out) coyotes would sing in the field across from my cabin every night just after dusk. Every now and then they would leave the 3 dogs I was living with the present of deer skeletons to chew on. Never bothered us one bit, though I did have a bobcat try breaking into my duck enclosure once (which was promptly treed by shepherd.)


----------



## The Heron and the frog (Sep 12, 2016)

Pretty wild man!! I heard a theory once that domestication in dogs came voluntarily from the wolfs themselves. Following human tribes and profiting of the remains of their hunt. With time they were more and more comfortable with humans near them that they eventually became their pets. Living together in a beautiful symbiosis


----------



## Tude (Sep 12, 2016)

Great writing and thank you


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Sep 16, 2016)

Right on. Great sound isn't it queer coyote? I have an off grid joint in northern pa and am surrounded by game. 4 or 5 different bands of yoddlers go off sometimes at once. Some people despise them I love them more than people.


----------

